# DHX Air im Jimbo



## -MIK- (23. Juni 2011)

Moin Gemeinde,

ich bräuchte mal ein paar Erfahrungswert der DHX Air Fahrer im Jimbo. Hab die Büchse heute Abend rein gehangen, schnell n bissel eingestellt, drauf gesetzt und öh . 

Im Piggy habe ich 150 PSI und im Druckbehälter 17,5 bar (btw. ist die Version mit der großen Druckkammer). Finde, dass er sich extrem progressiv anfühlt, kann das?

Wie habt ihr den Wechsel von RP23 auf DHX Air empfunden.

LG
MIK


----------



## burn23 (24. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab den Wechsel vom RP23 zum DHX Air bis jetzt nicht bereut. Ansprechen ist klasse (war beim RP23 auch schon gut), liegt satt auf dem Trail und vorallem ist die Federwegsausnutzung wesentlich besser. Der RP23 hat eine recht hohe Endprogression, es blieben meist 10-12mm stehen. Viele schreiben, dass der DHX Air immer durch den mittleren Federweg rauschen soll, aber meiner Meinung nach harmoniert dieser echt gut mit dem Jimbo. Pro Pedal wird bergauf selten benötigt.

Hier mal meine Werte:

84kg (naggisch)
~200psi im Piggy
~15bar in der Hauptkammer (SAG 20%)
Durchschlagschutz ganz offen

Gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (24. Juni 2011)

Hast Du auch die Highpressure Can oder die "normale" am DHX?


----------



## burn23 (24. Juni 2011)

Hab den HighVolume (so groß wie beim RP23)


----------



## herkulars (24. Juni 2011)

burn23 schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Wechsel vom RP23 zum DHX Air bis jetzt nicht bereut. Ansprechen ist klasse (war beim RP23 auch schon gut), liegt satt auf dem Trail und vorallem ist die Federwegsausnutzung wesentlich besser. Der RP23 hat eine recht hohe Endprogression, es blieben meist 10-12mm stehen. Viele schreiben, dass der DHX Air immer durch den mittleren Federweg rauschen soll, aber meiner Meinung nach harmoniert dieser echt gut mit dem Jimbo.



Kann ich so bestätigen. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich agiler an und ich habe das Gefühl, das Hinterrad saugt sich mehr ins Gelände als mit dem RP23.

Ich hab ein 2009er Modell (Zufällig gleiches Modelljahr wie's Jimbo), ebenfalls mit HV-Kammer.

Werte muss ich zu Hause nochmal Prüfen, ich ergänze dann wenn falsch:

Boostvalve komplett offen (Alle Markierungen zu sehen)
Piggy: 150psi
Hauptkammer: 210psi
78kg

@MIK: Wenn er sehr progressiv ist, dann hast Du warscheinlich das Boostvalve komplett zu. Schraub das Ding mal ganz raus und teste nochmal. Wenn's sich nicht drehen läßt, laß die Luft aus'm Piggy.


----------



## -MIK- (24. Juni 2011)

cool cool, werde ich heute mal alles checken. Hab das Ding gestern nur kurz einstellen können weil ich Probs hatte die Spacer aus dem RP zu bekommen. Daher wurde es Abends was spät. 

Bin mal gespannt, freu mich schon wie n Schneekönig, vor allem, wenn bald noch die Rock Shox Reverb kommt. Dann ist das Maschinchen fertig.


----------



## -MIK- (26. Juni 2011)

Sooo, heute die erste Tour mit dem neuen Dämpfer gefahren und ich muss sagen, das Fahrrad ist kaputt, man kann damit nicht mehr springen.... Der Dämpfer klebt das Ding ja so was von fest. Holla die Waldfee. War auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung das Ding da einzubauen.

Aktuelles Setup: 19bar (ist etwas viel), Piggyback: 150 PSI, Boostvalve komplett offen, Zugstuffe, tja, die Klicks hätte ich besser mal notiert, auf jeden Fall super smooth.


----------



## herkulars (26. Juni 2011)

Sag ich doch. Springen geht damit aber auch.


----------



## OJMad (26. Juni 2011)

Mal ne kleine Verständnisfrage zum Piggy beim DHX bzw. im allgemeinen zum Piggy.
Der angegebene Maximal-/Minimaldruck bezieht sich doch auf den voll geöffneten Bottom Out (BO), oder?
Wenn ja, dann kann ich doch bspw. den Maximalen Druck reinhauen und dann den BO voll zudrehen (Ist dann natürlich extrem unsensibel- nur als Verständnisbeispiel zu sehen).
Warum habt ihr den BO komplett offen? 
So kann ich ja das Fahrwerk eigentlich nicht mehr auf den Trail anpassen wenns von Nöten ist.
Ist euch der Minimaldruck im Piggy schon zu unsensibel?
Oder versteh ich da was falsch?
Die Frage stellt sich mir weil ihr den BO immer offen habt und immer Minimaldruck fahrt.
Dann habt ihr doch auf dem Trail keine Verstellmöglichkeit mehr, falls der Federweg nicht ausgenutzt wird.


----------



## -MIK- (26. Juni 2011)

@Herkulars: kla, das war nur Gag um den Eindruck zu verdeutlichen

@Mad: der Druck im Piggy regelt das Ansprechverhalten, das Volumen den Durchschlagsschutz. Wenn Dir das Dimg sensibel genug ist aber durchschlägt, Volumen verkleinern.


----------



## OJMad (27. Juni 2011)

Sprich:
wenn ich ihn zu soft finde, mehr Druck im Piggy?
wenn er durchschlägt Volumen des Piggy verkleinern?
Wenn der Federweg nicht ausgenutzt wird, weniger Druck im Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (27. Juni 2011)

Jaouh so in etwa. Du musst das im Ganzen sehen, jede Änderung an der einen Stelle wirkt sich auch n bissel auf die Anderen aus.

Wenn Du ihn generell zu soft findest, mehr Druck in der Hauptkammer, dadurch musst Du evtl. den Druck im Piggy anpassen, damit er wieder sensibler ist (geht dabei nur um das Ansprechverhalten).

Wenn Du den Federweg nicht komplett nutzt musst Du ein bisschen mit den Drücken vom Piggy und der Hauptkammer spielen.

Wenn er Dir vom Ansprechverhalten gefällt aber andauernd durchschlägt, dann verkleinerst Du das Volumen des Piggys.

So hab ich das zumindest bei der Einstellsession mit meinem Kumpel verstanden. Hoffe ich hab da nicht wieder was verdreht.


----------



## OJMad (27. Juni 2011)

Er ist mir eher etwas zu soft, aber am Ende etwas zu porgressiv.


----------



## -MIK- (27. Juni 2011)

Dann würde ich den Luftdruck in der Hauptkammer erhöhen und das Volumen vergrößern.


----------



## OJMad (27. Juni 2011)

Sorry, aber ich schnalls noch nicht so richtig
Was ist der Unterschied wenn ich
1) 125psi ins piggy hau und dann den BO voll zudrehe?
2) 200 psi drin habe und den BO komplett offen habe?


----------



## -MIK- (27. Juni 2011)

1) Der Dämpfer spricht ultra sensibel an, ist aber eher progressiv, heißt hat einen großen Durchschlagschutz
2) Der Dämpfer spricht weniger sensibel an, ist aber nicht so progressiv und hat einen geringeren Durchschlagschutz

Druck im Piggy -> Ansprechverhalten
Volumen des Piggys -> Durchschlagschutz


----------



## volcom74 (22. September 2011)

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hartytheman (31. Juli 2013)

Ist zwar etwas off-topic:
Würdet ihr am Uncle Jimbo einen DHX RC 4 fahren? Hat jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich? Oder ist der DHX Air klar zu bevorzugen? Einen CCDB bringe ich da wohl nicht unter vom Platz her. Geht Vivid Air?
Überlege mir, einen potenteren Dämpfer einzubauen (wegen körpergewicht 100kg und ruppigem fahrstil ist der RP meiner Meinung etwas überfordert). Einsatzberech: trailsurfen mit bahnunterstützung aber auch ohne, lange touren selten, sollten aber grundsätzlcih möglich sein. Technischer uphil sollte noch möglich sein (wäre bereit hier abstriche zu machen - zu schieben).
Danke schonmal, 
Grüsse


----------



## GrillMeister (31. Juli 2013)

Warum dann kein Monarch RT3 Plus?


----------



## tomtom1979 (31. Juli 2013)

Also wenn du ein Stahldämpfer fahren willst, dann wäre das Beef Cake die bessere Alternative für dich gewsen. Mit dem dhx air bist du am besten bedient wie schon viel andere im Forun hier. Ich will mal den Roco tst air ausprobieren. Bin aber mit meinem RP23 ganz zufrieden. Den CCDB und Vivid Air kannst du auch knicken. 


mfg thomas


----------



## chris2305 (8. August 2013)

Ich hatte meinen rp23 bei grip concept zur Wartung und wollte gleichzeitig ein bisschen mehr progression  im mittleren Bereich , funktioniert besser als vorher. Die endprogression  war ja vorher schon da, ist jetzt besser verteilt und gript gut


----------

